# Looking for Long Sleeve / Polyester / All Over / Sublimation



## TheRandomOne (Feb 11, 2016)

As the title says I am looking for Looking for Long Sleeve / Polyester / All Over / Sublimation & any size & willing 2 print & use any image / any character / any picture really but custom sizes for big & tall & accepts PayPal as payment


----------



## jasonaboesel (Feb 14, 2014)

We offer full cut and sew dye sub shirts, jerseys, jackets and more...PM if you'd like, and i may be able to help you out!


----------



## TheRandomOne (Feb 11, 2016)

Anybody ???????????


----------

